# Rapido tyre pressures



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Just checked my tyre pressures and looks like Rapido delivered the new 9 series heavy chassis with 80 psi all round. 
I'm thinking this is a tad too much and will result in a hard ride . Anyone else out there with a 4.25 t 9 series with different tyre pressures.?

This
Wyn


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

wp1234 said:


> Just checked my tyre pressures and looks like Rapido delivered the new 9 series heavy chassis with 80 psi all round.
> I'm thinking this is a tad too much and will result in a hard ride . Anyone else out there with a 4.25 t 9 series with different tyre pressures.?
> 
> This
> Wyn


 *Weigh van fully loaded, phone tyre manufacturer , give tyre specs, they will tell you correct pressures ,not an opinion. :wink2: :grin2:
*


----------

